# Help, What to do?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I went in to verizon today to get a new cover for my bolt & the one i want is out of stock, so the lady that was helping me asked for my info & went to check if it could be ordered or not & everyone i wanted was out of stock, but then, she slaps me across the face (not really but that how much of a shock it was) she informs me that i am right now eligible for an early upgrade (i bet she could see the suprise on my face) not only that she informs me that starting the 22nd there is going to start being an increased in the upgrading fee...now i dont know, but this sure seems like one heck of a sign from above to get a new device.....the only possible problem i have is, get a new device & possibly be in the doghouse with the wife or go on with life as it is? Problem being that we are on a shared account & we have been discussing dropping verizon when our contracts are up....but, as long as me upgrading does not affect the length of her contract all should be fine because she can still drop verizon as soon as her lines contract is up.....


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

So, not only did you NOT get what you wanted, but Verizon is starting trouble with your marriage! LOL!
Sometimes our wives do know best.
That said, what phone is worth upgrading to?

DougB.


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

If you're sick and disgusted with Verizon's money-mongering, I'd say go Sprint and get the One X variant. I don't see the point of upgrading to any phone they have atm. Sure the few dual core phones that they have are better than the thunderbolt but are they that much better? are they worth extending your sentence by another two (or one) years? With quad core and/or the 28nm architecture chips coming out, those phones are of yesterday's specs, in my opinion.
I've been eligible for an upgrade since Feb, I'm waiting for an awesome phone or for Verizon to do something stupid (like slapping on the upgrade fee...) But what do I know, ask your wife, your phone cannot give you free hummers. (Am I allowed to say that here?)


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

If ur on Verizon's unlimited data plan IMO juss stick with them until they kick u off unlimited if ur on a tiered package I say screw Verizon and go with sprint IMHO the one x seems legit and sprint still offers unlimited To new customers

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

xaalfx said:


> If ur on Verizon's unlimited data plan IMO juss stick with them until they kick u off unlimited if ur on a tiered package I say screw Verizon and go with sprint IMHO the one x seems legit and sprint still offers unlimited To new customers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


+1. I'm on unlimited and won't switch as long as I have it because of Verizon's coverage area being better imo. I had the nexus for a short time, long story, but don't get that phone! Otherwise, the razr maxx looks awesome, but a superior version (fighter) is coming soon. Bad time to get a new vzw phone imho, as sgs3 still might be coming, and droid fighter/razr hd, and incredible hd. My .02 anyway

Sent from a space via a supertweaked Android with Tapatalk...


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^^ i agree bad time to get a new phone, SG III event soon


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

I would deff. Hold out for the fighter


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Think when and each time you upgrade your device, it auto renews for 2 years. 
Folk, correct me if wrong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## squeakyl (Feb 7, 2012)

smtom said:


> Think when and each time you upgrade your device, it auto renews for 2 years.
> Folk, correct me if wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


If you upgrade at subsidized pricing then yes, renewed for 2 years (20 months for subsidized pricing again). Nothing happens to contract only if you buy it at retail price.


----------

